# reptile shops in suffolk/cambridgeshire



## smocnick (Apr 2, 2009)

hi all im moving this friday and will need some reptiles shops in the suffolk/cambs area

im moving to redlodge,suffolk anyone from that area???

is there shows up that way?

thanks


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

*shops around red lodge...*

Not too many close by, but...

I'm from Bury St. Edmunds - for live food and frozen we use Marlows garden & pet centre and Tut hill ornamental fish farm between Bury and Fornham St Martin. They both have a limited number of reptiles, but have the basics to keep you going.

My prefered choice is Abbey Aquatics at Stonham Barns - good stock, advice and excellent quality live and frozen food. However, this is a treck out for you, but there is a coffee shop in the complex and other shops to wander around on a day out. 

There is also Swallow aquatics at East Harling (not far from Snetterton). They have a reasonable range of reptiles, fish and a coffee shop. Norwich is an option, but if you are travelling try the others first or read forum comments on them.

Towards Cambridge you have Petpacks at Hardwick, I've not bought reptiles from here only pet rats, which I would make the effort to buy pet rats from there again. They seem to have a really good range of reptiles.

In Ipswich town centre you have Viking Aquatics & Claws and Fins, both helpful and good for live food etc. 

Past Ipswich you have seapets at Martlesham, newbies to reps, but very helpful.

I have not found any more than this that are relaible for food, bulbs and substrates - if there are any I would like to know - also good to look at other places once in a while.

I hope this helps you a little and should you find one in the area that I have missed or is new please let me know.

Sam


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Montyrom said:


> Not too many close by, but...
> 
> I'm from Bury St. Edmunds - for live food and frozen we use Marlows garden & pet centre and Tut hill ornamental fish farm between Bury and Fornham St Martin. They both have a limited number of reptiles, but have the basics to keep you going.
> 
> ...


 
Tut hill ornamental fish farm is rubbish i feel sorry for all of there reptiles i know loads of people from BSE who have complained to the rspca about them


----------



## smocnick (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the info i have been using hardwicks but its a bit of a treck so will try some of these out

also been told theres a place in newmarket and one in fordham so will check them out and update


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> Tut hill ornamental fish farm is rubbish i feel sorry for all of there reptiles i know loads of people from BSE who have complained to the rspca about them


I only use them for bugs if we get caught out and dry supplies for other pets as they are easy to get to and offer good opening hours.

One of my snakes came from there as a non feeder and is now doing very well.

Also my rescued desert agama came from there (misold to previous owner and told it needed damp conditions) . He now only has one complete front leg because of a mixture of bad advice, lack of understanding or previous owner stupidity.

I try not to write anything bad about places (due to slander etc), and my lack of info on somewhere would hint that they are there if you choose to use them, do so at your experience. The ones that are trustworthy have more description.

Would the place in Newmarket be the shop that was Taylors? and the one in Fordham the garden centre - as i didn't think it would take too long before they got into reptiles. Would be great to know!

Great that there's so many passionate reptile owners in Suffolk!

I have on occasion reported stores to the RSPCA... one in Colchester springs to mind (over stocking of fish etc). So if it's justified do it!


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

personally i use Viking aqautics in town for most of my things.

Proberbly coz i know them well enough to get some good deals and there range of dry goods/ accessories is far better than claws and fins as they are in stock while C&F will order them in for you

Also the guy does know what hes doing and although some reps are on sand, none are fed on it and he does give out good advice

Claws and fins are quite good though, just a bit cramped when you walk in but the guys know what there doing

Seapets at martlesham and colchester both seem ok havnt hada good explore around but at least the cages seemed clean and well presnted for reptile sale vivs. they just not close enough for me as dont drive

all the others abbey etc all sound good and qould love to visit them just dont drive so cant get there easily

my personal opinions:2thumb:: victory:


----------

